# Which Rom?



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

Right now i have DarkSlide version 4.2 and it seems like alot of battery is used with this rom, what is everyone else using and/or what rom would run the least amount of actions but i would still be able to open a app and not experience any lagg?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

i like cm7. very fast.

moved thread. please only use developers section for releases only. thanks.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Sensei Mod v3, Fast, Clean, Hint of Blur, and GREAT Battery Life
Gingerbread Kernal


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Vortex. Nuff said.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

CM7. Fast, stable, good battery life and tons of customization. Way more than anything else.

Sent from my CM7 DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## WxMan (Aug 24, 2011)

CM7 and MIUI are the two roms I have tried so far. Personally I think MIUI is better. I had a lot of data and WiFi issues on CM7. Best way to find a rom that you like is just start trying them out and see which one works for you. I personally don't like moto blur so that's why I started with CM7 and MIUI.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Now that miui is gingerbread based the battery life destroys cm7 for me. I can easily get 24 hours out of it. That combined with the limitless customization of themes and mods it is simply the best out there.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

[quote name='mcp770']Now that miui is gingerbread based the battery life destroys cm7 for me. I can easily get 24 hours out of it. That combined with the limitless customization of themes and mods it is simply the best out there.[/QUOTE

I love MIUI but I have no luck with battery life. How in the holy hell are you getting that type of battery life? Maybe I can send you my phone and you can work your magic.


----------



## Cbaty08 (Sep 1, 2011)

Who has the best ROM with HDMI working? Is the older liberty build the only one?


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

"Cbaty08 said:


> Who has the best ROM with HDMI working? Is the older liberty build the only one?


Vortex has hdmi


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

The battery life of miui now is a combination of gb kernel, extended battery, and undervolting.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

"mcp770 said:


> The battery life of miui now is a combination of gb kernel, extended battery, and undervolting.


Makes sense with the extended battery. I need to break down and buy one.


----------



## Cbaty08 (Sep 1, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> Vortex has hdmi


Thanks! Running it now, man is it smoooooth!!!!


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Cbaty08 said:


> Who has the best ROM with HDMI working? Is the older liberty build the only one?


Sensei Mod has HDMI but not much as customizable as other roms. MIUI is really good too, and the battery life is great. Another rom is OMFGB it is also now gingerbread based its similar to CM7 but a little more customized, has a "toolbox" with all the different customizations along with all the builds.


----------

